
Massive Solar Storm Detonated Hidden American Bombs During the Vietnam War - milesokeefe
https://www.livescience.com/64062-mines-solar-storm-1972-vietnam.html
======
masonic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18412594](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18412594)

70+ points

